# Races of Eberron *Update - Couple of folks have it - Ask questions here*



## reveal (Apr 7, 2005)

http://breland-ledger.blogspot.com/2005/04/races-of-eberron-reported-in-stores.html



> Races of Eberron reported in stores
> 
> Races of Eberron has shipped and is now reaching some stores. Booksellers are prohibited from actually putting the book on shelves until Thursday, April 7, but official forum member Sucros was lucky enough to spend a few minutes flipping through the book on Tuesday. He's doing his best to answer questions about the book's content.




Here's a link to the forum thread: http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=408331


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

cool, someone has to get it and tell use if its anygood


----------



## Darkness (Apr 7, 2005)

Cool, my FLGS mentioned he might get new WotC stuff tomorrow so maybe I'm in luck.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 7, 2005)

Man, I've got to finish Sandstorm. Curse you Warhammer for distracting me with your Old World glory! Shakes fist at heavens...


----------



## reveal (Apr 7, 2005)

I just called the FLGS I patronize. They said Races of Eberron goes on sale tomorrow. I asked them to hold one for me for Saturday. So guess where I'm going Saturday?!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 7, 2005)

Hopefully it won't be more than a few weeks before it reaches the UK. This is the first book I've been looking forward to this year...


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 8, 2005)

I hope for Stiggybaby's to update their inventory tomorrow.  >.>  Ah, to have a local gaming store again...


----------



## TroyXavier (Apr 8, 2005)

Well I'll be checking my stores tomorrow for this and for Lords of Madness.


----------



## Testament (Apr 8, 2005)

Ooooh, yes, this means we may have Lords soon.

Mmmm...Squid-headed goodness!


----------



## thalmin (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes, we will have Races of Eberron when we open on Friday. Also Book of Aberrations.


----------



## Allandaros (Apr 8, 2005)

Not being up-to-date on WotC books, upon seeing the thread title, I started envisioning the races of Eberron walking into stores. 

Don't confuse me like that, you evil people!


----------



## reveal (Apr 8, 2005)

Allandaros said:
			
		

> Not being up-to-date on WotC books, upon seeing the thread title, I started envisioning the races of Eberron walking into stores.
> 
> Don't confuse me like that, you evil people!




You mean you don't have warforged in _your_ FLGS?


----------



## Corsair (Apr 8, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You mean you don't have warforged in _your_ FLGS?




No, but I swear I saw a shifter in Barnes and Noble once... 


turned out to be a long-haired hippy.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

Corsair said:
			
		

> No, but I swear I saw a shifter in Barnes and Noble once...
> 
> 
> turned out to be a long-haired hippy.



 OMG he's a furry!


----------



## BOZ (Apr 8, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Yes, we will have Races of Eberron when we open on Friday. Also Book of Aberrations.




must resist temptation to drive out to Mt. Prospect!

MUST RESIST!!!


----------



## thalmin (Apr 8, 2005)

The best way to rid yourself of temptation is...



yeild to it!


----------



## reveal (Apr 8, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> The best way to rid yourself of temptation is...
> 
> yeild to it!





First one's free, right?


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 8, 2005)

Darn it - I was hoping someone here had actually seen the book (and could report on its strengths/weaknesses).  I miss when my wife worked at the WotC store, and I got to see (if not buy) all the books early...


----------



## cmanos (Apr 8, 2005)

ordered it from Amazon yesterday along with the Five Kingdoms.


----------



## Tzarevitch (Apr 8, 2005)

I picked up my copy last night. It is pretty good. It doesn't add much new for the classic races except roleplaying and cultural aids but it provides a LOT of new stuff for the Kalashtar, the Shifters, the Warforged and the Changelings. I am at work now so I will elaborate as best I can from what I remember. 

The other races; Elves (Valinar, Khorvaire, Aerenal, drow), Dwarves, Half-orcs, Halflings, Half-elves, and gnomes each get a couple of pages in the book on how the race operates in the Eberron setting. Each also has roleplaying tips.

Unusual Races: Goblins, Orcs, the Inspired each also get a couple of pages of write up on their culture.

New Feats: Lots and lots. Shifters alone have about 14 feats (they also have a couple of new shifter-types - one that gains bat-like wings, one that swims and one that grows horns and can deliver a 2d6+str gore attack). Warforged gain a couple of new feats including one that grants them a wooden body so they can become druids. There are even additional feats for the common races (many are quite powerful) and additional psionic feats as well.

New PrCs: I think there were about 8 of these. I didn't look too closely at them last night. I think there was about 2 for each of the new races (kalashatar, changeling, warforged, shifter). I only remember the 2 warforged classes. 1 was a 3 level class where the warforged tries to become more in tune with his living side. The second warforged class is sort of similar to the tattooed monk from  Complete Warrior. It allows the warforged to access runes carged into the warforged's body for supernatural effects. I didn't have time to look closely at the others. 

Substitution Levels: I didn't look too closely at these either but as I recall the new races each have some. The warforged artificer gains to ability to make a weapon into his familiar and to get double value out of the xp in his craft pool. The warforged paladin gains the ability to heal constructs and smite constructs. The warforged fighter gained d12 HD and some other abilities that I can't remember. 

If people have any questions I will answer as best I can.

Tzarevitch


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

I picked it up today.

The new prestige classes are:

Kalashtar: Atavist, Quori Nightmare
Warforged: Reforged, Spellcarved Soldier
Shifter: Moonspeaker, Reachrunner
Changeling: Cabinet Trickster, Recaster


----------



## reveal (Apr 8, 2005)

One of my players came up with Warforged Paragon levels like in UA. What are the Warforged Racial Levels like?


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 8, 2005)

Tzarevitch said:
			
		

> I picked up my copy last night. It is pretty good. It doesn't add much new for the classic races except roleplaying and cultural aids but it provides a LOT of new stuff for the Kalashtar, the Shifters, the Warforged and the Changelings. I am at work now so I will elaborate as best I can from what I remember.
> 
> The other races; Elves (Valinar, Khorvaire, Aerenal, drow), Dwarves, Half-orcs, Halflings, Half-elves, and gnomes each get a couple of pages in the book on how the race operates in the Eberron setting. Each also has roleplaying tips.
> 
> ...



 This looks interesting - might have to make a trip to the store, this evening...


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Apr 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Kalashtar: Atavist, *Quori Nightmare*




That is the best name for a Prestige Class *EVAR*!


----------



## BOZ (Apr 8, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> The best way to rid yourself of temptation is...
> 
> 
> 
> yeild to it!




well you know, i was thinking of going to my parents' house on sunday afternoon, and they live between norridge and niles... mt. prospect isn't much farther away.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> One of my players came up with Warforged Paragon levels like in UA. What are the Warforged Racial Levels like?



Artificer
Better at using infusions on self (1st level) and on 'tools of war' (4th). At 5th level, they can craft an intelligent magic weapon familiar.
Not sure what they lose; I'd have to compare them to the Artificer in the ECS.

Fighter
(Note - all abilities instead of the bonus feat of that level.)
1st: Bonus on initiative and saves vs. fear.
2nd: Bonus warforged feat.
4th: Damage bonus with slams and warforged component weapons.
They also gain a d12 HD at these levels.

Paladin
1st: Can also use smite evil against constructs of all alignments. (Seems to be free.)
2nd: Bonus on Will saves, repair damage. (Replaces divine grace and lay on hands.)
3rd: Immunity to stunning. (Replaces divine health.)


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> That is the best name for a Prestige Class *EVAR*!



Agreed. The picture is pretty cool as well.

They gain a lot of nightmare-based powers, as well as 4/5 psionic manifesting progression.

Now, kalashtar with this class can of course fight the quori (well, their servants, at least) with their own weapons but most characters with this class are Inspired (and on the quori side). So yeah, the meaning on the class name depends.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

Number of new Artificer Infusions: 15


New Shifter Traits:

Dreamsight
Gorebrute
Swiftwing
Truedive



Feats:
(Note: Many of these are race- and/or region-specific.)

[General]
Aerenal Beastmaster
Ancestral Guidance
Bladebearer of the Valenar
Boomerang Daze
Boomerang Ricochet
Call of the Undying
Darguun Mauler
Daylight Adaptation
Dinosaur Hunter
Dinosaur Wrangler
Drow Skirmisher
Heroic Metamagic
Master Linguist
Mror Stalwart
Mutable Body
Path of Shadows
Persona Immersion
Quick Change
Racial Emulation
Relic Hunter
Shadow Marches Warmonger
Shaped Splash
Ship Savvy
Soulblade Warrior
Stable Footing
Talenta Warrior
White Scorpion Strike

[Psionic]
Gestalt Anchor
Shield of Thought
Spiritual Force
Strength of Two

[Shifter]
(Note: Yeah, some of these are in the ECS too.)
Cliffwalk Elite
Dreamsight Elite
Extra Shifter Trait
Gorebrute Elite
Longstride Elite
Longtooth Elite
Razorclaw Elite
Reactive Shifting
Shifter Agility
Shifter Ferocity
Shifter Instincts
Shifter Savagery
Shifter Stamina
Swiftwing Elite
Truedive Elite
Wildhunt Elite

[Tactical]
Battleshifter Training
Brute Fighting
Dancing with Shadows
Disturbing Visage
Kalashtar Thoughtshifter
Ragewild Fighting

[Warforged]
(Note: Yeah, some of these are in the ECS too.)
Adamantine Body
Cold Iron Tracery
Construct Lock
Improved Resiliency
Ironwood Body
Jaws of Death
Mithral Body
Second Slam
Silver Tracery
Spiked Body
Unarmored Body


----------



## Antara (Apr 8, 2005)

I heard that there are two new domains in RoE. Can you provide me with as much details as possible?
What does Ironwood Body exatly do?


----------



## reveal (Apr 8, 2005)

Antara said:
			
		

> I heard that there are two new domains in RoE. Can you provide me with as much details as possible?
> What does Ironwood Body exatly do?




I had heard that there was a feat that allowed Warforged to become Druids. Since Druids can't wear metal armor and, well, the Warforged is almost all metal, I don't see how a Warforged could be a Druid. This is probably a feat that changes the metal to wood so you can become a Druid.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 8, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I had heard that there was a feat that allowed Warforged to become Druids. Since Druids can't wear metal armor and, well, the Warforged is almost all metal, I don't see how a Warforged could be a Druid. This is probably a feat that changes the metal to wood so you can become a Druid.



Standard Warforged can be druid, they just can not take feats like Adamantine Body, see page 50 of ECS and Mithral Body page 57 of ECS.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

Antara said:
			
		

> I heard that there are two new domains in RoE. Can you provide me with as much details as possible?



 Okay. 

Domains:

*Transformation*
Deities: No deity grants access to the Transformation domain but creatures with the shapechanger subtype (e.g., changeling, shifter) can take it if they don't worship a specific deity.
Granted Power: +1 caster level for Transmutation spells.
Domain spells: enlarge person, alter self, gaseous form, involuntary shapeshifting (new - also a Sor/Wiz5 spell), polymorph, baleful polymorph, doppelganger transformation (new - exclusive to this domain), polymorph any object, shapechange.

*Truth*
Deities: Church of the Silver Flame, the Path of Light
Granted Power: Bonus on Sense Motive equal to Cleric level, +1 caster level for Divination spells.
Domain spells: detect thoughts, zone of truth, see invisibility, discern lies, true seeing, force shapechange (new - exclusive to this domain), illusion purge (new - also a Clr8, Sor/Wiz8 spell), discern location, mass true seeing (new - exclusive to this domain).







			
				Antara said:
			
		

> What does Ironwood Body exatly do?



 +3 armor (instead of +2), DR 2/slashing. On the downside, you also get a Max Dex, armor check penalty, and a higher than normal arcane spell failure chance. You're also considered wearing light armor, which is problematic for monks (but explicitly not for druids).


----------



## reveal (Apr 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> +3 armor (instead of +2), DR 2/slashing. On the downside, you also get a Max Dex, armor check penalty, and a higher than normal arcane spell failure chance. You're also considered wearing light armor, which is problematic for monks (but explicitly not for druids).




So, apparently, they decided to create a feat specifically for those who wanted a better AC as a Warforged Druid.

I can't wait to get this book tomorrow.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 8, 2005)

Any of those feats changeling-specific? In a lot of ways, I think they're the most interesting Eberron race, but it looks like the designers might not agree with me.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Any of those feats changeling-specific? In a lot of ways, I think they're the most interesting Eberron race, but it looks like the designers might not agree with me.



Persona Immersion, Quick Change, Racial Emulation. Also, the Disturbing Visage tactical feat.

Further, Mutable Body requires you to be a Shapechanger.

Master Linguist, while not race-specific, is pretty handy too and changelings have an easy time fulfilling the prereqs (i.e., speak 4 languages).

And I like changelings very much too. One of my players likes them even more (more than the other 3 Eberron-specific PC races, even).


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> So, apparently, they decided to create a feat specifically for those who wanted a better AC as a Warforged Druid.
> 
> I can't wait to get this book tomorrow.



By the way, it also has another benefit. That is, if you have this feat, you have the option to get +2 DR/slashing, rather than +1 DR/adamantine, for each Improved DR feat (ECS) you take. (The higher DR increase makes sense, IMO - slashing weapons are much more common than adamantine ones.)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 8, 2005)

Does Quick Change essentially duplicate the Warshaper class ability that lets a shapechanger change shapes as a free action? Given how broken that PrC is for Changelings, that might not be a bad thing.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Apr 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> By the way, it also has another benefit. That is, if you have this feat, you have the option to get +2 DR/slashing, rather than +1 DR/adamantine, for each Improved DR feat (ECS) you take. (The higher DR increase makes sense, IMO - slashing weapons are much more common than adamantine ones.)




I could easily see a WF Druid w/ the improved DR feats charging into battle w/ all those piercing arrows deflecting or getting stuck in him (w/o harm)


----------



## Banshee16 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Persona Immersion, Quick Change, Racial Emulation. Also, the Disturbing Visage tactical feat.
> 
> Further, Mutable Body requires you to be a Shapechanger.
> 
> ...




What do these Changeling feats do?  I think Quick Change is self-explanatory, but what about the others?  I'm not asking for stats here...just general ideas....

I think Mutable Body and Persona Immersion are the ones I'm unclear on.

Oh, and what's "Doppleganger Transformation"?  Is it a spell that allows a Changeling to completely become a doppleganger?  For a duration?  Permanently?

Banshee


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Apr 8, 2005)

Tzarevitch said:
			
		

> Warforged gain a couple of new feats including one that grants them a wooden body so they can become druids.




Haha. This reminds me of the Futurama episode where Bender was getting a software upgrade. He had a hallucination that he ran away to an island where he got a wooden body to be closer to nature.


----------



## Gez (Apr 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Dinosaur Wrangler




OK. My next Eberron character: Tevir Ween, halfling dinosaur wrangler. Crikey!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

By the way, the role-playing material in the changeling chapter is awesome. If you like changelings, you should love it.

As for the feats:

Quick Change enables you to use your minor change shape as a move action.

Persona Immersion enables you to deceive low-level divination spells and telepathic psi powers. That is, if you succeed at the save, you're told what kind of information was being sought (though not by which spell) and you can then give the attacker false data instead of no data.

Racial Emulation enables you to simulate humanoid subtypes (one at a time) for magic items, spell effects, and eliminating the penalty for disguising yourself as someone of another race (i.e., the simulated one). I believe it also means you won't have changeling children while having it active, if applicable.
You always keep your Shapechanger subtype, BTW.

Mutable Body allows you to effectively increase the caster level of any Transmutation spell targeting you by 1. (You don't have to do this if it's a hostile spell.) By spending 2 action points, the effect is even better.


Spell:

Doppelganger transformation gives the caster an enhancement bonus to Str, Dex, Cha and a bigger one to Wis. It also provides a nice natural armor bonus to AC (though _not_ a bonus to natural armor), darkvision, and doppelganger immunities. It lasts for 1 minute/level. Apparently it even gives you some benefits while you have it _prepared_ (that's called a "mindset" - a new spell descriptor). Changelings cast it at +1 CL.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> OK. My next Eberron character: Tevir Ween, halfling dinosaur wrangler. Crikey!



Indeed.  As you might have suspected, it gives you a nice bonus on Handle Animal, wild empathy, and Ride. (But of course only vs. dinosaurs.)


----------



## Gez (Apr 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Apparently it even gives you some benefits while you have it prepared (that's called a "mindset" - a new spell descriptor). Changelings cast it at +1 CL.




Oh? That's an interesting innovation, for sure. I think I'll like it very much, but I have one reservation: What about bards or sorcerers with a "Mindset" spell amongst their spell known? Would they get the benefit continuously?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

They only get the benefit if they can prepare the spell (e.g., Arcane Preparation). Otherwise, they can't learn it.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

BTW, the mindset spells in RoF are:

Aspect of the werebeast (Drd4/Rgr4)
Doppelganger transformation (Transformation7)
Furnace within (Clr3/Sor/Wiz2)
Insidious suggestion (Brd4/Sor/Wiz5)
Wild instincts (Drd2/Rgr3)


----------



## Vecna (Apr 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> They only get the benefit if they can prepare the spell (e.g., Arcane Preparation). Otherwise, they can't learn it.




I'm not surprised at all to see that Sorcerer cannot do something that Wizard can...


----------



## Staffan (Apr 8, 2005)

So, what *do* the Quori want with Eberron? Can't be just "hunting down kalashtar", because in that case they wouldn't have invaded in the first place 40,000 years ago. And what are the reasons for the "disagreement" between the Path of Light Quori (aka kalashtar) and the Dreaming Dark Quori (aka Inspired)?

In other words, gimme as much of the kalashtar/quori goodness from the book as you can


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Does the book reprint the race information like the mechanics from the ECS?


----------



## Tzarevitch (Apr 8, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> So, what *do* the Quori want with Eberron? Can't be just "hunting down kalashtar", because in that case they wouldn't have invaded in the first place 40,000 years ago. And what are the reasons for the "disagreement" between the Path of Light Quori (aka kalashtar) and the Dreaming Dark Quori (aka Inspired)?
> 
> In other words, gimme as much of the kalashtar/quori goodness from the book as you can




The differences between the Path of Light Quori and the Dreaming Dark Quori are pretty findamental. They deal with the nature of their universe (Dal Quor). The Path of Light quori believe that the current age of Dal Quor is coming to an end and when it ends all of the current quori will be destroyed before the dawn of the new age (an age of light if I remember correctly). They believe in hastening the end to bring about the end of the Dreaming Dark. Of course the Dreaming Dark is doing everything it can to prevent this from happening, hence the direct conflict. 

As for the reasons why the quori invaded in the first place, I don't recall it mentioning them. I am guessing they invaded because they can. 

The book even describes what the monoliths pictured in the core Eberron book are for, but I won't spoil that for you.   

Tzarevitch


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Apr 8, 2005)

What are all of the racial substitution levels?
And what do the Psionic ones do?

What kind of material is in the book about goblins and orcs?

How do Eberron drow differ from others?

Are there any new Quori types?

Any details about the Atavist, Cabinet Trickster or Moonspeaker?


----------



## reveal (Apr 8, 2005)

How much wood would a warforged chuck if a warforged would chuck wood?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Does the book reprint the race information like the mechanics from the ECS?



 Yes, the mechanics of the four Eberron-specific races are reprinted in the book.







			
				Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> What are all of the racial substitution levels?



 Changeling: Egoist (Psion), Rogue, Wizard.
Warforged: Artificer, Fighter, Paladin.
Kalashtar: Monk, Soulknife, Telepath (Psion).
Shifter: Druid, Ranger, Wilder.







			
				Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> And what do the Psionic ones do?



 Note: I'm not looking at the HD, skill points, or class skills here. They don't differ very often and even if aren't that interesting IMO. (Exception: Changeling Rogue skill points.)

Changeling Egoist
1st: Psychometabolism powers targeting yourself are at +1 manifester level. (Replaces bonus feat.)
3rd: Ability to reshape psicrystal's personality with little effort. (Replaces 1 power known that you'd normall gain at this level.)
5th: Gain 4 specific powers known. (Replaces bonus feat.)

Kalashtar Soulknife
1st: Align mindblade (to good) with a little effort. (Replaces Wild Talent feat.)
3rd: Purifying strike (dispel mind-affecting stuff or dismissal) for a certain cost. (Replaces psychic strike.)
6th: Stand fast: Dodge bonus to AC when not moving very far. (Replaces Speed of Thought bonus feat.)

Kalashtar Telepath
If you take at least one: Better mindlink.
1st: +1 manifester level with Telepathy discipline powers (but not other telepathy powers). (Replaces bonus feat.)
3rd: Psicrystal has hybrid personality. (Replaces one power known normally gained at this level.)
5th: Gain a few extra telepathy powers known, within certain limits. (Replaces bonus feat.)

Shifter Wilder
1st: Can learn powers from egoist list.
2nd: Regain some power points when shifting ends. (Replaces elude touch.)
6th: Rounds of shifting while under the effect of surging euphoria don't count against shifting duration.
Not sure what, if anything, the level 1/6 powers replace...?







			
				Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> What kind of material is in the book about goblins and orcs?



 Goblinoids get a 5-page write-up about background, characters, role-playing, typical names, adventure hooks, etc. Orcs get 3 pages. Half-orcs get 3 as well. There are a sample NPC or three in these write-ups.

Relevant feats:
Darguun Mauler (goblinoids only)
Daylight Adaptation (useful for orcs)
Shadow Marches Warmonger (orcs and half-orcs only)







			
				Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> How do Eberron drow differ from others?



 They aren't matriarchical spider fetishists. Instead, they're savages who like scorpions. Less infighting (they're usually very loyal to their relatives), more guerilla warfare. They still fight the giants.







			
				Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> Are there any new Quori types?



 No stats for quori, alas. 







			
				Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> Any details about the Atavist, Cabinet Trickster or Moonspeaker?



Atavist
Secret group of monks and soulknives with a deeper connection to their ancestral quori spirits who're good at fighting the quori.
They gain unarmed strike or mind blade progression.

Cabinet Trickster
They belong to 



Spoiler



a criminal syndicate led by doppelgangers in Sharn.


 They get some doppelganger powers and similar things.

Moonspeaker
Shifter druid* with a connection to certain moons (i.e., planes). Good summoners. Also get better with their racial shifting ability.
(*Clr/Rgr or Rgr works too, but probably isn't optimal.)


----------



## Gez (Apr 8, 2005)

The question should rather be: how much war could a warforged forge if a warforged could forge war?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Darkness.

Can you say anything more about the other mindset spells?

Regards


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, Darkness.



 Cheers, mate. 


			
				Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Can you say anything more about the kalashtar prestige classes?



*Atavist*
(See my last post for basics.)

10 level class

Prereqs: Kalashtar, LG or LN, concentration 8 ranks, Improved Unarmed Strike feat or mind blade class feature.

HD d10
Skill pts. 4
BAB: average
Good SV: Ref, Will

1: call to mind, spiritual lineage, unarmed strike/mind blade improvement
2: augmented mindlink, defensive insight
3: supportive mindlink +1
4: detect possession
5: spiritual focus
6: supportive mindlink +2
7: quori hunter
8: dismissing strike
9: personal mind blank, supportive mindlink +3
10: spiritual union


*Quori Nightmare*
"The quori nightmare taps into the primal horrors and urges of the subconscious. She has the keys to unlock the remote, dusty closets of the mind where all repressed uncertainties and fears dwell."

5 level class

Prereqs: Kalashtar or Inspired, concentration 8 ranks, intimidate 4 ranks, any one psionic feat.

HD d8
Skill pts. 4
BAB: average
Good SV: Will
Manifesting progression: 4 of 5

1: disturbing touch
2: nightmare shroud
3: nightmare touch
4: terror
5: embodiment of nightmares

The sample quori nightmare (Liviltali, female kalashtar telepath 5/quori nightmare 2) has a cool picture (page 150).


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Can you say anything more about the other mindset spells?



Sure.

*Aspect of the werebeast*
"Tap into your shifter nature to transform yourself into a hybrid of your natural form and a specific animal."
You gain an enhancement bonus to two physical stats and some special attacks, depending on animal type. E.g., tiger: Str, Dex, pounce, rake.
Mindset: Shifting lasts for 1 round longer.

*Furnace within*
Fire attack (burst).
Mindset: Deal 1 fire damage with melee or natural attacks.

*Insidious suggestion*
Like _suggestion_, but target must make another save each round even if it makes the first one.
Mindset: Competence bonus on a few Cha-based skills.

*Wild instincts*
Retain Dex ([kinda?] like uncanny dodge), big insight bonus on Spot/Listen.
Mindest: +1 insight bonus on Spot/Listen, or +2 if you're a shifter.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

New spells, infusions and psionic powers:

Artificer
1st: personal natural weapon augmentation
2nd: lesser construct essence, lesser natural weapon augmentation, unseen crafter
3rd: lesser humanoid essence
4th: humanoid essence, natural weapon augmentation
5th: construct essence, dominate living construct, mass inflict light damage, mass repair light damage
6th: greater humanoid essence, mass inflict moderate damage, greater natural weapon augmentation, mass repair moderate damage

Bard
2nd: insidious insight, misrepresent alignment, unseen crafter
4th: insidious suggestion
5th: unfettered heroism

Cleric
1st: touch of Jorasco
2nd: unseen crafter
3rd: furnace within, lesser humanoid essence, Irian's light, misrepresent alignment
5th: humanoid essence
7th: greater humanoid essence
8th: golem immunity, illusion purge

2 new domains with some new spells (see a previous post for details).

Druid
1st: extend shifting, ride of the Valenar, shifter prowess
2nd: reachwalker's wariness, wild instincts
3rd: enhanced shifting
4th: aspect of the werebeast

Ranger
1st: extend shifting, ride of the Valenar, shifter prowess
2nd: reachwalker's wariness
3rd: wild instincts
4th: aspect of the werebeast

Sorcerer/Wizard
1st: extend shifting, shifter prowess
2nd: unseen crafter, insidious insight, furnace within, misrepresent alignment, lesser construct essence
3rd: discern shapechanger, scorpion tail
5th: insidious suggestion, construct essence, involuntary shapeshifting, unfettered heroism
8th: illusion purge, golem immunity
9th: greater construct essence

Psion/Wilder
1st: primal fear
4th: implanted suggestion

Psychic Warrior
1st: primal fear


----------



## Banshee16 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> By the way, the role-playing material in the changeling chapter is awesome. If you like changelings, you should love it.




If it's anything along the lines of some of the "fluff" and roleplaying tips that Keith handed out on the WotC boards for changelings, very, very cool.  He's got some really neat ideas for them.



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Persona Immersion enables you to deceive low-level divination spells and telepathic psi powers. That is, if you succeed at the save, you're told what kind of information was being sought (though not by which spell) and you can then give the attacker false data instead of no data.




That's a useful ability.  I know on the boards Keith mentioned that a changeling in altered form only radiates magic in the round he changes form.  Otherwise, anyone with detect magic could locate them.  Hopefully this made it's way into the official rules in the book.



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Doppelganger transformation gives the caster an enhancement bonus to Str, Dex, Cha and a bigger one to Wis. It also provides a nice natural armor bonus to AC (though _not_ a bonus to natural armor), darkvision, and doppelganger immunities. It lasts for 1 minute/level. Apparently it even gives you some benefits while you have it _prepared_ (that's called a "mindset" - a new spell descriptor). Changelings cast it at +1 CL.




That sounds cool.  I've heard that mechanic is used a few places in the book.  It's reminiscent of the spell loci from the extremely cool "Vigil Watch: Secrets of the Asaathi".

Banshee


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 8, 2005)

Does anyone know if this is available anywhere on the North Shore of Mass?


----------



## Gez (Apr 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> lesser construct essence
> lesser humanoid essence
> humanoid essence
> construct essence
> greater humanoid essence




What do those do, exactly? I'm somewhat guessing their target is only living constructs, but I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## jasin (Apr 8, 2005)

Could the good people with RoE tell us a bit more about the following feats?

Bladebearer of the Valenar
Drow Skirmisher
Gestalt Anchor
Shield of Thought
Spiritual Force
Strength of Two
Dancing with Shadows


----------



## Hellcow (Apr 8, 2005)

Tzarevitch said:
			
		

> As for the reasons why the quori invaded in the first place, I don't recall it mentioning them. I am guessing they invaded because they can.



It's possible this isn't spelled out clearly in the book, so just in case, I'll explain. 

The quori have an "as above, so below" philosophy. The agents of the Dreaming Dark believe that by creating a stagnant, stable society across Khorvaire, they can stop the cycle of change that will, in theory, eventually destroy the Dreaming Dark. 

As for the prior invasion - that was the last hurrah of the SECOND age of Dal Quor; we're now in the third age. Hence, while the quori are immortal, no quori has memories stretching back that far (300,000 years Dal Quor time) - because all of the quori of that age were destroyed when the transition occured.


----------



## jasin (Apr 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Kalashtar Soulknife
> 3rd: Purifying strike (dispel mind-affecting stuff or dismissal) for a certain cost. (Replaces psychic strike.)



Is that a scaling power that replaces psychic strike altogether, or does a kalashtar soulknife with this substitution level just have his psychic strike lower by 1d8?



> They aren't matriarchical spider fetishists. Instead, they're savages who like scorpions. Less infighting (they're usually very loyal to their relatives), more guerilla warfare. They still fight the giants.



Are they still (predominately) CE? Are they still subterranean? Do they keep all the standard drow racial stats? A bit strange for savages to be training all of their society with rapiers and hand crossbows...

In fact, drow are the one place where I would have preferred it if they stuck a bit more closely to the standard D&D archetype. At their core, the drow are decadent refined creepy elves, but Eberron appears to have kept only creepy(?) and turned them tribal, which disconnects them from the whole Unseelie Court schtick, which is the source of most of the drow coolness. For me at least; I'm quite willing to accept that mileage may vary on this.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 8, 2005)

Hellcow said:
			
		

> As for the prior invasion - that was the last hurrah of the SECOND age of Dal Quor; we're now in the third age. Hence, while the quori are immortal, no quori has memories stretching back that far (300,000 years Dal Quor time) - because all of the quori of that age were destroyed when the transition occured.



Holy crap. So the Inspired, in a way, are the good guys, just trying to keep from dying (which has to be terrifying to an immortal)?

NICE switcheroo.


----------



## Hellcow (Apr 8, 2005)

jasin said:
			
		

> Is that a scaling power that replaces psychic strike altogether, or does a kalashtar soulknife with this substitution level just have his psychic strike lower by 1d8?



It lowers it by 1d8. 

As a note on the drow, different drow tribes can be VERY different. What's in RoE gives the vaguest overview of them, this is by know means comprehensive (as shown by the Umbragen in the April issue of Dragon).


----------



## Gez (Apr 8, 2005)

You know, Jasin, I'd say the niche of the "decadent creepy elves" is filled by the Aerenal. They worship a collective of hunks of rotten meat, they share their manors with baboons, and some of them get ritual scarifications/mutilations to better look like cadavers.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 9, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> What do those do, exactly? I'm somewhat guessing their target is only living constructs, but I'm not exactly sure.



 Yep. They make their target more humanoid-like (or more construct-like). The humanoid essence ones can be cast on all constructs, not just living ones.







			
				jasin said:
			
		

> Could the good people with RoE tell us a bit more about the following feats?
> 
> Bladebearer of the Valenar
> Drow Skirmisher



 These, as well as some similar feats (Shadow Marches Warmonger, Talenta Warrior, Darguun Mauler), let you treat certain Exotic weapons as Martial as well as use certain feats (e.g., Weapon Focus) that you have in one such weapon for all of them. There's also a circumstancial damage bonus and possibly some other effects.
Generally speaking; I think exact details vary slightly from feat to feat.







> Gestalt Anchor



 Bonus to initiative & reflex saves for all kalashtar nearby when you're psionically focussed.







> Shield of Thought



 Literally. You can apply some of your mind blade enhancement on it instead of the blade.







> Spiritual Force



 Expend psionic focus to gain damage bonus with mind blade.







> Strength of Two



 Insight bonus to will save under certain circumstances. Can be briefly increased a lot with some effort.







> Dancing with Shadows



Tactical feat. That is, it has 3 uses. (You can't use them at once. Not sure if that's true for all tactical feats, but I think it is for at least most of them.)
One, bonus on Will saves while fighting defensively/using Combat Expertise, starting on the second round you're doing so.
Two, attack bonus on round after fighting defensively/using CE.
Three, if fighting defensively/using CE for 2 rounds, AC bonus stays for another round without attack roll penalty.


----------



## Solarious (Apr 9, 2005)

Hellcow said:
			
		

> It's possible this isn't spelled out clearly in the book, so just in case, I'll explain.
> 
> The quori have an "as above, so below" philosophy. The agents of the Dreaming Dark believe that by creating a stagnant, stable society across Khorvaire, they can stop the cycle of change that will, in theory, eventually destroy the Dreaming Dark.




Whoa, back up there. The agents of the Dreaming Dark is trying to stagnate Eberron's societies in order to _destroy_ the Dreaming Dark?

Am I missing something here?

And if possible, what exactly do all those wonderful (and insidious) nightmare-based powers of the Quori exactly do? They sound perfect for the character I'm developing.


----------



## Pants (Apr 9, 2005)

Solarious said:
			
		

> Whoa, back up there. The agents of the Dreaming Dark is trying to stagnate Eberron's societies in order to _destroy_ the Dreaming Dark?
> 
> Am I missing something here?



Yeah, you misread it. 
The Dreaming Dark is trying to stagnate Khorvaire so that the cycles of change that will eventually destroy the DD can be stopped.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Apr 9, 2005)

Solarious said:
			
		

> Whoa, back up there. The agents of the Dreaming Dark is trying to stagnate Eberron's societies in order to _destroy_ the Dreaming Dark?
> 
> Am I missing something here?




I believe that Keith said that they want to stagnate Eberron's societies so that the current age of Dal Quor doesn't end and royally screw them all.  In other words, if Eberron is nice and placid, so will Dal Quor, and no change will happen, ever.  Theoretically.  I think.  I'll have to look at the book some more.

Brad

Edit:  And that darn Pants beat me to it!


----------



## Glyfair (Apr 9, 2005)

One of the tactical feats I like give shifters the ability to make a single attack as an immediate action whenever they fail a will save.


----------



## Kesh (Apr 9, 2005)

I have *got* to get this book. I hope it made it to the islands on time, or I'll be antsy for weeks! n.n


----------



## Egres (Apr 9, 2005)

Please, please, could anyone post more info about the Cabinet Trickster's doppelganger powers and similar things?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gez (Apr 9, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> They only get the benefit if they can prepare the spell (e.g., Arcane Preparation). Otherwise, they can't learn it.




Here's my first house-rule: spontaneous spellcasters benefit permanently from mindset spells they know, however a mindset spell takes up two Spell Known slots.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 9, 2005)

Solarious said:
			
		

> what exactly do all those wonderful (and insidious) nightmare-based powers of the Quori exactly do? They sound perfect for the character I'm developing.



 Disturbing touch (Su): Touch target and it takes damage and is shaken on a failed save. Spend PPs for greater effect. Higher levels also increase the effect a little.

Nightmare Shroud (Su): Expend psionic focus to get an ectoplasmic shroud that grants you a bonus on Intimidate as well as a deflection bonus on AC. Spend PPs to also get concealment (20% miss chance).

Nightmare Touch (Su): Disturbing Touch improves, now also causing a _nightmare_ if the target fails its save. Spend PPs for greater effect.

Terror (Ps): _Phantasmal killer_ 1/day. If you spend PPs, you can use it more often.

Embodiment of Nightmare (Sp): Kill people with your Disturbing Touch 1/day (or cause damage on a successful save). If you spend PPs, you can use it more often.
BTW, I suspect 'Sp' might be an error and should read 'Ps' or 'Su' instead...?



			
				Egres said:
			
		

> Please, please, could anyone post more info about the Cabinet Trickster's doppelganger powers and similar things?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



5 level class, BTW.

They get:

Doppelganger insights. I.e., their racial skill bonuses increase.

Bonus feats. Limited to changeling-only and social ones.

Detect thoughts. At 1st level, they can use it 2/day but it improves over the levels until they can use it at will.

Thought tricks. By expending a daily use of detect thoughts (or for free, if you're currently reading the thoughts of the target), they can instead do nasty things to the target. The first thought trick they learn is daze, but they later also get disrupt (spellcasting or Concentration), confuse, and stun. By the way, none of these powers can be used on a target with more HD than the changeling's character level.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 9, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Here's my first house-rule: spontaneous spellcasters benefit permanently from mindset spells they know, however a mindset spell takes up two Spell Known slots.



So how do they learn it? I know that you changed spellcasters IYC - do they sometimes get more than 1 spell known of a given spell level at once? If not, how do they do it - spend higher-level spells known? Or can they only learn it when they get to swap a spell known for another one?


----------



## Gez (Apr 9, 2005)

They can: 

Have them at creation time.
Wait with an unused spell known slot until the get the next spell known slot of this level.
Do the swap thingie.
Use the Extra Spell feat to spead up #2.


----------



## Kyamsil (Apr 9, 2005)

I hoped for more kalashtar stuff in the book. Also, how is it that if Psion is their preferred class almost all the psionic goodies are geared to Soulknives?

What do the 2 new psionic powers do?

_Gestalt Anchor_ and _Strength of Two_ are the only 2 non-soulknife psionic feats in the book. Are they worth taking?

From your point of view, could the Atavist be tweaked so it could give manifester levels instead of unarmed strike/mindblade progression?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gez (Apr 9, 2005)

[url=http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20050408b&page=5]Other Races: Drow[/url] said:
			
		

> Beliefs: The drow in Eberron differ from those in other D&D campaigns in that they worship a scorpion-god named Vulkoor instead of the spider-goddess Lolth. Vulkoor is often envisioned as a giant scorpion or as a hybrid with the head, arms, and upper torso of a strong male drow and the lower body of a scorpion.




OMG! That's completely radically totally different! I'm blown away by this originality! Who would have thunk it? That changes _everything_!

Now, in order to really be completely different from the stale, boring drow there are everywhere else, they need to have, get it, an agressively _patriarchal_ culture!

That would be soooo cool.

PS: I learned that the next campaign setting will have even kewler drowsies. There, drow will worship, wait for it, _centipedes_, and they'll have a hermaphroditic deity that'll be seen as either a giant centipede or a tauric centipede/herma drow hybrid!!! Aren't you overflowing with excitation?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 9, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> OMG! That's completely radically totally different! I'm blown away by this originality! Who would have thunk it? That changes _everything_!
> 
> Now, in order to really be completely different from the stale, boring drow there are everywhere else, they need to have, get it, an agressively _patriarchal_ culture!
> 
> ...




Of course, it's not like the sidebar ever _claimed_ the differences were all that huge. So ya might want to gather up some of that sarcasm for later use, rather than blowing it all here.


----------



## Gez (Apr 9, 2005)

Eh, I never claimed I liked drow. If it had been up to me to choose the one underdark subrace that'll make the cut, I would have went with the psionic duergars rather than the drow. Or maybe the svirfneblins.

On another topic.



			
				[url=http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20050408b&page=7]New Prestige Class: Reachrunner[/url] said:
			
		

> *Entry Requirements*
> *Race:* Shifter.
> *Base Attack Bonus:* +5.
> *Skills:* Listen 5 ranks, Spot 4 ranks, Survival 8 ranks.
> ...




Shifter scout!!!


----------



## Antara (Apr 9, 2005)

1. What about those giant oval Inspired building, any details about them?
2. Any interesting warforged component for warforged druid?


----------



## Gez (Apr 9, 2005)

And after the PrC for Shifter scout...



			
				[url=http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20050408b&page=8]New Prestige Class: Spellcarved Soldier[/url] said:
			
		

> *Entry* Requirements
> *Race:* Warforged.
> *Base Attack Bonus:* +6.
> *Skills:* Spellcraft 4 ranks.
> ...




The Warforged Hexblade!


----------



## WingOver (Apr 9, 2005)

Quick question for Keith (or anyone else with a better grasp of Eberron).

I have a player who wants to multiclass into Recaster (awesome class, btw):
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/iw/20050407b&page=3

However, he doesn't meet the requirements because he's human.  Is there any mechanical/game balance reason why I shouldn't waive the Changeling race requirement?  All I can think of is humans get an extra feat at 1st level, which would make it easier for them to satisfy the "any 2 metamagic feats" requirement.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Solarious (Apr 9, 2005)

Ah, looking closer, I can see what I glossed over. Thankees, cignus_pfaccari and... err... Pants? 

Nuuu! All the Quori Nightmare's abilities are touch (well, just about, and that's just as bad)! What self-respecting mentalist dirties themselves with vulgar abilities that requires them to get within counter-attack range? Come on, it's not like you should give your enemies a sporting chance to fight back!

Of course, now it makes the Monk(complete w/ sub levels)/Fist of Zukeon/Quori Nightmare such a nasty opponent. Makes people scream, and you get to beat the living daylights out of them at the same time!


----------



## Silveras (Apr 9, 2005)

A small point ... 
Back on page 1, Reveal asked about Unearthed Arcana-style Racial *Paragon* levels, and Darkness replied with information about Racial *Substitution* levels. 

Just to be clear, those are 2 entirely different things. 

Racial Paragon levels are a 3-level "mini PrC" with the only qualification being race. They emphasize the distinctive traits of the race (Dwarves get more Stonecunning benefits, for example), to make you a more "ideal member" of your race. 

Racial Substitution levels are modified versions of levels in regular PC classes that you take instead of the normal class level. A Dwarf Fighter, for example, can choose to take the "Dwarf version" of Fighter level 1. S/He is still a Fighter of level 1, but has slightly different stats than a "regular" Fighter of level 1 (a d12 vs a d10 for hp, if I recall correctly).


----------



## Darkness (Apr 9, 2005)

Silveras said:
			
		

> A small point ...
> Back on page 1, Reveal asked about Unearthed Arcana-style Racial *Paragon* levels, and Darkness replied with information about Racial *Substitution* levels.
> 
> Just to be clear, those are 2 entirely different things.



 Yep. There are no paragon levels in RoE. I figured reveal's question about "racial levels" wasn't _directly_ referring to his previous sentence about "paragon levels."


----------



## Darkness (Apr 9, 2005)

WingOver said:
			
		

> I have a player who wants to multiclass into Recaster (awesome class, btw): ...
> However, he doesn't meet the requirements because he's human.  Is there any mechanical/game balance reason why I shouldn't waive the Changeling race requirement?



I think it's largely flavor, but you might want to slightly increase the prereqs for a non-changeling version of the class - or not.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 9, 2005)

Antara said:
			
		

> 1. What about those giant oval Inspired building, any details about them?



Not sure if these are those you're talking about, but it mentions massive fortress-metropolises and also "sanctuaries for the soul" (monoliths of stone and crystal so large they dwarf the nearby cities).


			
				Antara said:
			
		

> 2. Any interesting warforged component for warforged druid?



New warforged components:

*Basic*
Command Circlet (attached)
Essence of the Guard (embedded), in 3 different strengths (normal, improved, greater)
Tracker Mask (attached)
Traction Claws (embedded)

Useful for a druid... Now, the Tracker Mask gives you the scent ability and Traction Claws give you a nice bonus to Climb/Balance. Essence of the Guard, nice bonuses to Spot/Listen.

*Artifact*
Dragonshard Core (embedded)
Winged Cape (attached)


----------



## Darkness (Apr 9, 2005)

Kyamsil said:
			
		

> What do the 2 new psionic powers do?



 Primal fear: Fear effect (shaken for 1 round).
Implanted suggestion: Like _suggestion_ but it takes effect on a trigger you set rather than immediately.


> _Gestalt Anchor_ and _Strength of Two_ are the only 2 non-soulknife psionic feats in the book. Are they worth taking?



 Gestalt Anchor gives you +2 Reflex SV and initiative while you're psionically focussed. Other kalashtar nearby get the same bonus. So depending on whether this is useful to you and/or if you usually have other kalashtar allies around, it may or may not be useful enough to take.

Strength of Two gives you a +1 insight bonus to Will SV as long as you're psionically focussed and have at least 1 PP remaining. If you spend PP for it, it instead gives +5.







> From your point of view, could the Atavist be tweaked so it could give manifester levels instead of unarmed strike/mindblade progression?



 I suppose so, but probably not very many unless you drop some other powers as well - I think the only mind blade/unarmed strike-only powers are the progression and quori hunter.


----------



## Kurzy (Apr 9, 2005)

Please, tell me smtg about the feats for Valenar elf.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 9, 2005)

Kurzy said:
			
		

> Please, tell me smtg about the feats for Valenar elf.



 Sure. Valenar elves rule.  Welcome to the boards, by the way.

Ancestral Guidance
This feat lets you reroll an action die. If you dishonor your patron spirit, you lose the benefit of the feat until you atone.

Bladebearer of the Valenar
Treat the Valenar double scimitar as a Martial weapon instead of an Exotic weapon. (Note: Valenar elves get weapon proficiency with this weapon for free anyway; their racial weapon proficiencies differ from other elves'. I suppose treating it as a Martial weapon helps if you're a non-Valenar elf from Valenar, rather than an actual Valenar elf.)
Damage bonus with certain slashing weapons while mounted.
If you have certain feats (e.g., Weapon Focus) with one of those slashing weapons, you gain its benefits with the others as well.
When you spend an action point to influence an attack roll with one of those slashing weapons, you also get a damage bonus.


----------



## Hellcow (Apr 9, 2005)

WingOver said:
			
		

> I have a player who wants to multiclass into Recaster (awesome class, btw):
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/iw/20050407b&page=3
> However, he doesn't meet the requirements because he's human.  Is there any mechanical/game balance reason why I shouldn't waive the Changeling race requirement?



Mechanical/game balance? No. You could throw another feat on the prereqs if you want. From a flavor perspective, of course, the idea is that the changeling is attuned to the concept of change and transformation; this is at the essence of its being, and gives it the insight in needs to pursue the class. But that's just flavor - so do as you will!

(And as for the drow, they are a fractured culture; RoE presents one form you can use, but it's not like all the drow of Xen'drik worship Vulkoor. I prefer the animistic tribes who respect the abilities of the scorpion itself as opposed to worshipping a hybrid god.)


----------



## Drengy (Apr 9, 2005)

I saw this book in my FLGS today, but didn't pick it up because of lack of funds at the moment (tax time). I will be buying it as soon as I have the cash.

One disappointment - the cover is brown and matches the standard D&D books, not black like the rest of the Eberron books. I'm kinda bummed by that. Anyone know why they changed it?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 9, 2005)

Drengy said:
			
		

> I saw this book in my FLGS today, but didn't pick it up because of lack of funds at the moment (tax time). I will be buying it as soon as I have the cash.
> 
> One disappointment - the cover is brown and matches the standard D&D books, not black like the rest of the Eberron books. I'm kinda bummed by that. Anyone know why they changed it?



Probably to indicate it's intended for players or something. Anyway, there was a small uproar on the WotC boards about it...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 9, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> PS: I learned that the next campaign setting will have even kewler drowsies. There, drow will worship, wait for it, centipedes,




Nah, they would have to worship ticks, mites, solifugids, whip scorpions or  harvestmen (to stick with the arachnid theme. Everyone knows that scorpions are arachnids too, yes?)


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 9, 2005)

I'd be interested to hear the requirements for the reforged PrC.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 9, 2005)

Drengy said:
			
		

> One disappointment - the cover is brown and matches the standard D&D books, not black like the rest of the Eberron books. I'm kinda bummed by that. Anyone know why they changed it?




Because it's not an Eberron book.

It's a standard D&D book in the Races series.  It merely happens to assume that all of your fluff (and some of your crunch) is going to be based upon the Eberron Campaign Setting, and that your players will be playing characters based expressly in Eberron.

But it's not an Eberron book.  I don't know where you got that idea.  >.>

In all seriousness, it's to emphasize the "You can still use this even if you're not running Eberron" factor.  Far as I gather.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 9, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'd be interested to hear the requirements for the reforged PrC.



Warforged, craft or profession 8 ranks, sense motive 4 ranks

Yep, that's _it_.  It's a 3 level class.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Apr 10, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Because it's not an Eberron book.
> 
> It's a standard D&D book in the Races series.  It merely happens to assume that all of your fluff (and some of your crunch) is going to be based upon the Eberron Campaign Setting, and that your players will be playing characters based expressly in Eberron.
> 
> ...



Actually, they reprint the race-stats from Eberron's Core, so the book is intended as both more information for Eberron players, as well as all information you'd need to use the races in a normal campaign. The format is the same as other Race books, though there is a Eberron wide-screen type scene in the begining of the book.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks, Darkness!
I guess Flawed won't take up that class anytime soon then. It may only be short 4 ranks in Craft and 4 in Sense Motive, but those Sense Motive ranks would be definitely out of character.  It really does not _get _those humans and shifters and gnomes...


----------



## Von Ether (Apr 10, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Nah, they would have to worship ticks, mites, solifugids, whip scorpions or  harvestmen (to stick with the arachnid theme. Everyone knows that scorpions are arachnids too, yes?)



 Hence why I replaced Drow with something more pulpy ....

Talking apes with cyberized spellware!

Everyone at the FGLS tells me I'm mad to this, but it's genius I tell you!!! Genius!!!

No, seriously that's what I did. I saved all the spider/insect stuff as visuals for my dealkyr villian.


----------



## Wycen (Apr 10, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Feats
> 
> [Warforged]
> (Note: Yeah, some of these are in the ECS too.)
> ...




Having just bought the book and read the warforged feats, I'm not liking Unarmored Body and Ironwood Body isn't what I expected.  For a wizard or sorcerer warforged, I am going to have to go with our homebrewed feat.  I didn't even consider the druid factor, but this could be useful for someone who wants to play a warforged druid as well by changing it a bit.

*Arcana Articulation * [Warforged]

Late in the Last War some warforged were crafted with spellcasting in mind, having more dexterous digits and a refined vocal system as well as composite plating made of bronzewood, darkleaf, leafweave and other substances less impeding to magic.

*Prerequisites:* Warforged, 1st level only.

*Benefit: * Your body was crafted with spellcasting in mind and you suffer no arcane spell failure chance.

*Normal: * Warforged ordinarily have a 5% arcane spell failure chance.


----------



## Galen44 (Apr 10, 2005)

Wycen said:
			
		

> Having just bought the book and read the warforged feats, I'm not liking Unarmored Body and Ironwood Body isn't what I expected.




What does Unarmored Body do? (Aside from the obvious...)

Galen


----------



## Glyfair (Apr 10, 2005)

Galen44 said:
			
		

> What does Unarmored Body do? (Aside from the obvious...)




Pretty much the obvious.  It removes the effects of the Composite Plating & the Improved Fortification warforged usually have.  You can cast arcane spells without the normal arcane spell failure chance, and can wear armor and magic robes and gain their benefits.


----------



## Galen44 (Apr 10, 2005)

Glyfair said:
			
		

> Pretty much the obvious.  It removes the effects of the Composite Plating & the Improved Fortification warforged usually have.  You can cast arcane spells without the normal arcane spell failure chance, and can wear armor and magic robes and gain their benefits.




So it doesn't really give you any "benefit" aside from taking away the armor bonus (and thus the restriction on wearing robes/armor and spell failure chance) and partial immunity to critical hits that you usually get?

Hrmmm... this costs you a feat???

Galen


----------



## Glyfair (Apr 10, 2005)

Galen44 said:
			
		

> So it doesn't really give you any "benefit" aside from taking away the armor bonus (and thus the restriction on wearing robes/armor and spell failure chance) and partial immunity to critical hits that you usually get?
> 
> Hrmmm... this costs you a feat???




I agree.  I really think it should give _some_ direct benefit to the character, rather than just removing abilities from the race (even those that can be mixed blessings).


----------



## Gez (Apr 10, 2005)

It's all part of the "see, warforged are not _that_ powerful, they even have one feat less than most people of their level" since lots of warforged will take one of the Stuff Body feats at first level.


----------



## Reinhardt_Wyrd (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey, I was wondering about mutable body feat, Is it for shifters or changelings?
What is it about?


----------



## jasin (Apr 10, 2005)

Hellcow said:
			
		

> As a note on the drow, different drow tribes can be VERY different. What's in RoE gives the vaguest overview of them, this is by know means comprehensive (as shown by the Umbragen in the April issue of Dragon).



I didn't see that Dragon. What's Umbragen?


----------



## jasin (Apr 10, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> You know, Jasin, I'd say the niche of the "decadent creepy elves" is filled by the Aerenal.



That's a very good point.

Still, I've just finished reading Dissolution, and went away annoyed at the default D&D drow petty evilness when there's so much potential for coolness in the whole Unseelie Court thing, and hoped for something more like what I want from Eberron drow.

But even so, RoE seems very cool from what I've heard here/seen on the previews over at WotC.


----------



## jasin (Apr 10, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> One, bonus on Will saves while fighting defensively/using Combat Expertise, starting on the second round you're doing so.
> Two, attack bonus on round after fighting defensively/using CE.
> Three, if fighting defensively/using CE for 2 rounds, AC bonus stays for another round without attack roll penalty.



I so want to play a kalashtar warrior now.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 10, 2005)

Reinhardt_Wyrd said:
			
		

> Hey, I was wondering about mutable body feat, Is it for shifters or changelings?
> What is it about?



Shapechanger. See post #42.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 10, 2005)

jasin said:
			
		

> I didn't see that Dragon. What's Umbragen?



A drow tribe living underground. They're into shadow stuff and such (IIRC). Favored multiclass Warlock. Very, very cool.


----------



## Egres (Apr 11, 2005)

2nd and final question: could anyone be so gentle to post info about the Battleshifter Training
and Ragewild Fighting tactical feats?

In my country RoE will not arrive before June!


----------



## Antara (Apr 11, 2005)

Shifter Druid substitutions - any useful?
Truedive Trait and Elite Truedive - Do they have something more than swim speed (and how fast can they swim)?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2005)

Egres said:
			
		

> could anyone be so gentle to post info about the Battleshifter Training and Ragewild Fighting tactical feats?




By the way, you can only take one or the other but never both.

Basic overview of abilities (i.e., most have some further requirements on their use):

Battleshifter Training
Tiring Defense: Creatures who miss you but that you hit, while fighting defensively, become fatigued.
Exploit Weakness: Bonus damage vs. creatures that are fatigued (or suffer from one of a few other, similar conditions).
Riposte: When fighting defensively, spend action point to gain extra attack on foe who just missed you with a full attack.

Ragewild Fighting
Instinctive Strike: Gain extra attack upon failing Will save vs. a (non-harmless) spell.
Rattle the Weakling: Daze opponent with big Power Attack.
Brutal Charge: Spend action point to gain bonus damage on a charge.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2005)

Antara said:
			
		

> Shifter Druid substitutions - any useful?



 Yep, they're pretty cool.

1st: Gain a beast spirit instead of an animal companion. It lives within you and gives you some abilities (more and stronger as you advance in druid level, of course) - bonus to physical ability score, Alertness, longer shifting and better wild empathy, a few more spells, etc.
4th: Reckless nature instead of resist nature's lure. Insight bonus to initiative and Reflex SV, but penalty to Will SV.
5th: Wild shifting instead of wild shape. You become an uber-shifter, your shifting growing stronger the higher you advance as a druid, basically.







			
				Antara said:
			
		

> Truedive Trait and Elite Truedive - Do they have something more than swim speed (and how fast can they swim)?



 Truedive swim speed is 30 ft. Besides swim speed, you can also hold your breath longer - even when you aren't shifting.

Truedive Elite improves your swim speed by 10 ft. and negates certain combat penalties for fighting in water.


----------



## RichGreen (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi,

How fluffy is this book? Everyone has been asking about crunchy stuff so far!


Cheers


Richard


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2005)

Except for sample characters and reprinted racial stats, just about everything up to and including page 104 (i.e., chapters 1-5) is racial background information rather than rules. Good stuff, too.

Chapter 6 is pure crunch (page 105-132).

Chapter 7 is prestige classes (page 133-170). In this chapter, it's about 50:50 - the background info on the prestige classes is nicely detailed (though not extensively so).

Chapters 8-9 (page 171-192) are equipment and spells - i.e., crunch.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2005)

So what does the Mindblade Gauntled, that gets an off-hand mention in one of the WotC excerpts, actually do?


----------



## Antara (Apr 11, 2005)

1. Any special-spell-components?
2. Is there a shifter trait that lets you perceive invisible creatures?
3. Do I need to buy this book if you can anwser any question about fluff and/or crunch?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> So what does the Mindblade Gauntled, that gets an off-hand mention in one of the WotC excerpts, actually do?



It gives a mind blade a weapon ability. Like keen or whatever. Pretty expensive, though.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2005)

Antara said:
			
		

> 1. Any special-spell-components?



 No.


> 2. Is there a shifter trait that lets you perceive invisible creatures?



 The same as in the ECS: Wildhunt, which gives you scent.







> 3. Do I need to buy this book if you can anwser any question about fluff and/or crunch?



 I can't tell you everything - even if I wanted to, I have other things to do too. 
Also, if you want the exact mechanics (or background details) of something, you'll probably need the book - I just give basic overviews, for the most part.


----------



## Solarious (Apr 11, 2005)

Darn Chapters, still doesn't have it. Neither does the local game/hobby store. I shall curse them both until they cough up the goods.

While I'm waiting, may I have some expanded details on the Moonspeaker PrC? Because everyone loves summoners.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 11, 2005)

Due to arrive in my FLGS on Wednesday... hope it isn't delayed!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2005)

Moonspeaker:

12 levels, full casting progression, some wild shape/shifting powers, energy resistances, some summoning powers (additional creatures to summon and some summoning metamagic, basically). Plus some other stuff.

IIRC, they're mentioned in a Dragonmark about the lycanthrope purge, or something like that.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 11, 2005)

Twelve levels?  One for each moon, I imagine.  Mind talking a bit about what affinity Shifters have with the moons such that this kind of class could come about?  Beyond the obvious lycanthropic thing, of course.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2005)

It's just as you said - shifters' connection to the moons apparently simply comes from their lycanthropic heritage.  I think one level for each moon is likely as well.


----------



## RichGreen (Apr 12, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Except for sample characters and reprinted racial stats, just about everything up to and including page 104 (i.e., chapters 1-5) is racial background information rather than rules. Good stuff, too.
> 
> Chapter 6 is pure crunch (page 105-132).
> 
> ...




Thanks!


Richard


----------



## boolean (Apr 12, 2005)

Antara said:
			
		

> 2. Is there a shifter trait that lets you perceive invisible creatures?





			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> The same as in the ECS: Wildhunt, which gives you scent.




There's also Dreamsight Elite, previewed here.


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 12, 2005)

is there anything that mentions whats up with the markings on the heads of the warforged? each one is different and i recall hellcow saying thered be an explanation eventually and i havent seen it anywhere, and i try to keep up on the various threads/dragonshards whatever.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 12, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> is there anything that mentions whats up with the markings on the heads of the warforged? each one is different and i recall hellcow saying thered be an explanation eventually and i havent seen it anywhere, and i try to keep up on the various threads/dragonshards whatever.




Well, I once played a warforged who kept a "kill count" by carrying with him a small iron in the shape of a humanoid stick figure, and branded a new one into his left arm or left side every time he slew a foe.

But somehow, I don't think that's what you were asking about.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 12, 2005)

Darkness, I just NEED more details on the shifter druid racial substitution levels. My copy won't arrive for a bit (seeing as I foolishly ordered it along with Five Nations). E-mail me if needed!


----------



## Hellcow (Apr 12, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> is there anything that mentions whats up with the markings on the heads of the warforged? each one is different and i recall hellcow saying thered be an explanation eventually and i havent seen it anywhere, and i try to keep up on the various threads/dragonshards whatever.



Keep an eye on Dragonshards.


----------



## Wycen (Apr 13, 2005)

Antara said:
			
		

> 1. Any special-spell-components?




If you mean dragon's heart or angel tears, than no.  But there are a few spells where one of the spell components are: drow, dwarf and I think halfling and gnome.  I like the drow and dwarf spells.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Apr 13, 2005)

Overall, I think the only things I didn't like were the Natural Weapon Augmentations, especially with the "+1 level for warforged".

Seems to go against what I expect from artificers. Instead of giving a bonus for a warforged, I think it should only affect construct (living or otherwise) natural attacks.
(unless I missed something


----------



## Darkness (Apr 13, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Darkness, I just NEED more details on the shifter druid racial substitution levels. My copy won't arrive for a bit (seeing as I foolishly ordered it along with Five Nations). E-mail me if needed!



 I'm not into writing up detailed descriptions of mechanics or anything like that, which seems to be what you'd need, so I don't see how I can help you here. Sorry...


----------



## Darkness (Apr 13, 2005)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> Overall, I think the only things I didn't like were the Natural Weapon Augmentations, especially with the "+1 level for warforged".
> 
> Seems to go against what I expect from artificers. Instead of giving a bonus for a warforged, I think it should only affect construct (living or otherwise) natural attacks.
> (unless I missed something



 I concur - it does seem strange.


----------



## ltclnlbrain (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey, I was just curious about the changeling substitution levels?  Mind giving a brief overview of them to tide me over till my copy arrives next week? 

BTW, I appreciate you dishing out all this info...really getting me pumped up to read the book when it arrives.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 13, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm not into writing up detailed descriptions of mechanics or anything like that, which seems to be what you'd need, so I don't see how I can help you here. Sorry...



 No problem, Darkness! I totally understand!

I'll go pesker up Amazon.com some more, then go back to drawing pretty pictures.


----------



## Glyfair (Apr 13, 2005)

ltclnlbrain said:
			
		

> Hey, I was just curious about the changeling substitution levels?  Mind giving a brief overview of them to tide me over till my copy arrives next week?
> 
> BTW, I appreciate you dishing out all this info...really getting me pumped up to read the book when it arrives.




Rogue levels focus on more "social" abilities at the cost of trap abilities.  The Wizard can specialize in two schools of magic (specifically, illusion and enchantment) at the cost of 3 schools.   At a higher level, their familiar can change into any other kind of standard familiar _and give the bonus_ at the cost of a bonus feat.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 13, 2005)

Glyfair said:
			
		

> At a higher level, their familiar can change into any other kind of standard familiar



 The picture of the morphic familiar changing from rat to lizard is just too cool.


----------



## Glyfair (Apr 14, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> The picture of the morphic familiar changing from rat to lizard is just too cool.




I agree.  Indeed, I think this is a really cool ability.  Even if it didn't give the bonus, I think I would take this just for the confusion factor.

"I thought you had a toad familiar.  What's up with the owl?"

"Going to pull an all-nighter tonight."


----------



## darkelfo (Apr 14, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh! What, generally, does the Unseen Crafter spell do? Woot!


----------



## Kyamsil (Apr 14, 2005)

Any new psionic/magic items that would be useful for a manifester? 

Any new quori embedded shards?

Thanks.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 14, 2005)

While I don't plan on buying it, I was looking at the art preview on WotC's site..and woot!!!!  No Dennis Crabapple McLaren (McLain??)...anyway...I'm sure he's a nice guy, kind to animals and small children, but I really don't like his style at all.  Whenever I see his work in one of my rulebooks, I wince everytime.


----------



## Will Nelson (Apr 14, 2005)

Can someone briefly describe the dreamsight shifter for me?


----------



## Kai Lord (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm in awe.  I don't think I've ever seen such a collection of inspired and jaw dropping art in any one game supplement.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 14, 2005)

The only piece I didn't actually like much is the Shifter chapter opener by comic book artist Ryan Sook (Seven Soldiers: Zatanna). It is a fine piece of art, but depicts Arcana Evolved's litorians much more than Eberron's shifters.


----------



## darkelfo (Apr 14, 2005)

darkelfo said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhh! What, generally, does the Unseen Crafter spell do? Woot!




Do not make me tickle-torture you until you pee. Just tell me what the spell does and no one gets hurt!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 14, 2005)

Unseen crafter: You know unseen servant, right? This spell works similarly. It has the Craft skill and thus, can craft/repair stuff. It needs appropriate tools and materials, of course. It's especially good at repairing warforged.

Items for a manifester:
Dream siphon helps a quori nightmare.
There are also two psionic items, but they help everyone or a soulknife, respectively.

Dreamsight shifter: Interact very well with animals.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 14, 2005)

darkelfo said:
			
		

> Do not make me tickle-torture you until you pee. Just tell me what the spell does and no one gets hurt!



 Careful, mate - I've launched people into space for less.


----------



## darkelfo (Apr 14, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Careful, mate - I've launched people into space for less.




You'll have to get past my Unseen Crafter! 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Will Nelson (Apr 14, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Dreamsight shifter: Interact very well with animals.



I appreciate the response. Can you give me just a little more detail, though? With the other shifter traits, the name is pretty self-explanatory. A razorclaw shifter develops razor-sharp claws when shifting. What does a dreamsight shifter get? I saw the dreamsight shifter elite feat gets improved spot and the ability to see invisibility, so the ordinary dreamsight shifter has to be somewhere in between that and nothing, but I couldn't even begin to guess what.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 14, 2005)

Dreamsight:

You can communicate with animals and get bonuses on some checks related to "social" interaction with animals. The latter even while not shifting.


----------



## Will Nelson (Apr 14, 2005)

Ah, okay. Animal communication definitely didn't come to me when I first heard 'dreamsight'. One other simple, minor question, if you will: does a dreamsight shifter undergo any physical change when shifting? Again, the others are pretty self-explanatory, but not so for the dreamsight shifter.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 14, 2005)

Agreed, the name doesn't tell one much about what it does. I expected something else too when I first saw the name.

No physical change is mentioned, so they probably don't look much different.


----------



## Will Nelson (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you much for answering my questions.


----------



## Kyamsil (Apr 15, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Items for a manifester:
> Dream siphon helps a quori nightmare.
> There are also two psionic items, but they help everyone or a soulknife, respectively.




Can you give a bit more detail on the psionic item that helps everyone? No new embedded shards in the book then?

Can you also give a bit more detail on what the special abilities of the Atavist prestige class do?

Thanks a lot for your replies so far


----------



## Darkness (Apr 15, 2005)

Okay. 

Pendant of joy gives an area-effect bonus on Diplomacy. (I.e., everyone nearby gets the bonus.)

Only two psionic items in the book, as far as I can see - the pendant of joy and the mind blade gauntlet.

Atavist:

Note - '(Ps)' means the ability is simply a psi-like ability you can use a number of times per day.

Call to mind (Ps)
Spiritual lineage determines some of your atavist class skills (depending on the personality of your quori spirit).
Augmented mindlink enables you to contact more creatures at once.
Defensive insight increases AC and Reflex SV under certain circumstances.
Supportive mindlink gives a bonus to Will SV for certain creatures in your mindlink.
Detect possession does what it sounds like. 
Spiritual focus gives you a supernatural power (depending on the personality of your quori spirit - combat/movement/awareness/combat, respectively).
Quori hunter lets you hurt quori better with your unarmed strike/mind blade.
Dismissing strike enables you to cast out possessing creatures.
Personal mind blank (Ps)
Spiritual union gives a skill bonus and lets you take more actions under certain circumstances.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 15, 2005)

What's your favorite thing in the book?  As in, the thing that makes you go, "Wow, this was so worth it!"?


----------



## Vocenoctum (Apr 15, 2005)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> I'm in awe.  I don't think I've ever seen such a collection of inspired and jaw dropping art in any one game supplement.




It really struck me, but RoE has (IMO) MUCh better art than Lords of Madness (a "prestige" book). Considering I almost didn't get RoE (just getting LoM) I'm very happy I changed my mind.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Apr 15, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> What's your favorite thing in the book?  As in, the thing that makes you go, "Wow, this was so worth it!"?



Changeling factions. Very interesting tripartite division of changeling culture and philosophy, and carried through the whole chapter to show how different changelings react to the same situation.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 15, 2005)

*Favorite thing...*

Hm, that's the toughest question so far. 

I like a lot of things very much, but especially the background information on the 4 Eberron-specific races. Particularly the changeling chapter, which details most things from the perspective of each of the 3 changelings philosophies on life as a changeling.

Next in line are the tactical feats and racial substitution levels. They're both very flavorful and interesting IMO.


Random other things I like much:

The fact that the _other_ races have adventure ideas for the race in question at the end of their brief articles.

Feats -
Aerenal Beastmaster. I've always wondered what the baboon was doing in the Undying Court picture and now I can imagine it - and even get one of my own. 
The changeling-specific feats. Very nice.
The kalashtar and psionic feats.
Several shifter feats, e.g., Dreamsight Elite.
Some warforged feats, especially Silver Tracery. (Natural attacks count as silver.) I want a warforged of the Silver Flame lycanthrope hunter now. 
Again, the tactical feats. Very impressive.

Prestige classes -
Atavist.
Cabinet Trickster.
Quori Nightmare.
The others are good as well, though.

The shifter-specific magic items.
The vestment of many styles. Many changelings will simply _need_ this one. 

The Truth domain. New options for the Silver Flame are always fine by me. 

The concept of mindset spells.
Some of the spells and infusions are nice as well, but I have only skimmed over most of them so far. Insidious insight, insidious suggestion, unseen crafter and dominate living construct look good, though.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 15, 2005)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> It really struck me, but RoE has (IMO) MUCh better art than Lords of Madness (a "prestige" book). Considering I almost didn't get RoE (just getting LoM) I'm very happy I changed my mind.



Heh. I almost didn't get LoM (well, not immediately, that is) but I'm glad I changed my mind.

RoE is still _more_ awesome than LoM, though. Still, I'm already thinking about what from LoM to use in Eberron, and how.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Apr 15, 2005)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> Changeling factions. Very interesting tripartite division of changeling culture and philosophy, and carried through the whole chapter to show how different changelings react to the same situation.



The only thing I didn't like was the Utopian aspect of the one group. I know the three groups aren't mandatory divisions, but having a changeling that stays in changeling form that isn't into the Utopia thing, could have used some material.Minor detail really.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Apr 15, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. I almost didn't get LoM (well, not immediately, that is) but I'm glad I changed my mind.
> 
> RoE is still _more_ awesome than LoM, though. Still, I'm already thinking about what from LoM to use in Eberron, and how.



Yeah, I'll get some use out of LoM, but it wasn't as "readable" or "pretty" as RoE, which is what it SHOULD have been.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm not sure, but this might be the only Races book I buy...

Not that I don't like the others, but race-specific options for Eberron aren't in as much supply as for other races.


----------



## lightblade (Apr 15, 2005)

Could someone post the Kalshtar Monk racial substitution levels?  I'm curious about those.


----------



## Egres (Apr 15, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Next in line are the tactical feats and racial substitution levels. They're both very flavorful and interesting IMO.
> 
> Again, the tactical feats. Very impressive.



You are _really_ intriguing me!

Could you give some info about the Disturbing Visage feat?

It seems it's a Changeling specific feat, but I thought it was like a feat-version of 
Phantasmal Killer (i.e.:crap).

If you insist that the tactical feats are awesome I _must_ get more info about it!

Please!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 15, 2005)

Disturbing Visage (Changeling Tactical Feat)
All effects require a Bluff check and some kind of action. The penalties last for a while - very likely the entire combat.

Cringe: Appear weak and unworthy of an opponent's best efforts. Opponent gets nice penalty on weapon damage rolls against you (only).
Taunt: Mock foe. Foe gets penalty on attack rolls (against everyone).
Unnerve: Terrify foe. Foe gets penalty on AC (against everyone).


Kalashtar Monk
1: Psychic insight (increasing bonus to grapple and stunning fist) instead of flurry.
2: Bonus feat can be psionic feat.
7: Wholeness of body (a little better than normal).


----------



## Darkness (Apr 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but this might be the only Races book I buy...
> 
> Not that I don't like the others, but race-specific options for Eberron aren't in as much supply as for other races.



 The stuff about the Eberron-specific races is the best part (and a _huge_ part it is) of RoE. Also, it's generally a much better book than the other three IMO.


----------



## Antara (Apr 15, 2005)

Next set of questions:
1. Any interesting non-magical equipement?
2. Any maps of Eberron?
3. Is that true that kalashar telepath gets Telepathy 60ft.?
4. What about 9th level spells? Are there any?
5. Are high (above 11) level NPC introduced?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 15, 2005)

Antara said:
			
		

> 1. Any interesting non-magical equipement?



 Chitin armor is rather nice for very light armor.
Shadow Marches orcs have shaders, goggles that help with light sensitivity.
A couple quite solid exotic weapons, but nothing too extraordinary.







> 2. Any maps of Eberron?



No.







> 3. Is that true that kalashar telepath gets Telepathy 60ft.?



 The substitution class? Doesn't seem like.







> 4. What about 9th level spells? Are there any?



 The 9th-level Truth domain spell, mass true seeing, is new but limited to that domain.
Apart from that, refer to the list of spells I posted. 


> 5. Are high (above 11) level NPC introduced?



 Can't recall seeing any. Most NPCs are standard encounter types, of CR 2-8 or so. Mostly 2-4, I think.


----------



## Fingers Boggis (Apr 15, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Disturbing Visage (Changeling Tactical Feat)
> All effects require a Bluff check and some kind of action. The penalties last for a while - very likely the entire combat.
> 
> Cringe: Appear weak and unworthy of an opponent's best efforts. Opponent gets nice penalty on weapon damage rolls against you (only).
> ...




Its no good, now i need to a) buy RoE (which isnt so bad as i was going to get it anyway) and b) find a way to write changelings into my homebrew    ahh well i guess there are worse trials

Fingers


----------



## Vocenoctum (Apr 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but this might be the only Races book I buy...
> 
> Not that I don't like the others, but race-specific options for Eberron aren't in as much supply as for other races.



I liked Races of Stone, but Destiny and the Wild both lacked IMO. Eberron was great.

Now, if they'd replaced Goliath's with Warforged in Stone, and replaced Illumians with Changelings in Destiny, and Raptorians died in favor of Shifters in the Wild, all three books would have been improved, and a fourth book wouldn't have been needed.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Apr 16, 2005)

Fingers Boggis said:
			
		

> Its no good, now i need to a) buy RoE (which isnt so bad as i was going to get it anyway) and b) find a way to write changelings into my homebrew    ahh well i guess there are worse trials
> 
> Fingers




They've always been there, they're just good at what they do.


----------



## Gez (Apr 16, 2005)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> Now, if they'd replaced Goliath's with Warforged in Stone, and replaced Illumians with Changelings in Destiny, and Raptorians died in favor of Shifters in the Wild, all three books would have been improved, and a fourth book wouldn't have been needed.




You forget Races of Weirdos, with Kalashtars, Goliaths, Illumians, and Raptorans.


----------



## Fingers Boggis (Apr 16, 2005)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> They've always been there, they're just good at what they do.




Thats what im thinking ill go for, introduce some NPCs that the PCs have always known about but have only just come into close contact with, probably some government officials and things like that and introduce hints that perhaps they're not as human as they seem then sit back and wait for PCs to bite. Might tweak them slightly so theyre the result of a magical experiment rather than having doppleganger heritage which would fit the campaign better.

Fingers
(loves it when a plan comes together)


----------



## Vocenoctum (Apr 16, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> You forget Races of Weirdos, with Kalashtars, Goliaths, Illumians, and Raptorans.




Nyah, Kalashtars should have been in Exp Psi, and the other three could have been web enhancements for their books.


----------



## Andor (Apr 17, 2005)

I've been really enjoying this book. It suffers from a slight schizephrenia brought on by multiple authors and inattentive editors, but is over all excellent.

The background info is very nice, and little hints and plot hooks are sprinkled throughout the book. There are lots of ideas for character backgrounds stated or implied (Consider the fact that a changeling can get pregnant by any humanoid race but odds are 50/50 wheather the child is changeling or humanoid. If you can't come up with something from that you need to switch to chess.) 

The feats are neat, but nothing leaps out as broken. (Although there is a Drow only monk feat that will have PCs on their knees weeping for the chance to take it.) The racial substitution levels are neat (Although the 9th level shifter sub for ranger can be... mighty.) And the PRCs are all interesting, but none scream broken to my mind.


----------



## Mokona (Apr 18, 2005)

I love RPG books for the art because I have way more books than I use on a regular basis.

My favorite part of Races of Eberron is the art, especially K. Walker's Changeling piece on page 41 and the Warforged Winged Cape by E. Deschamps on page 177.

In terms of content my favorite is clearly all the material for Changelings except the psychology junk about three factions (Passers, Becomers, and Reality Seekers).  While I thought changelings were interesting before I got this book now I see the vast potential of Changelings.  Some of the Minor Change Shape ideas presented in the art I hadn't thought of and are very cool.  The changeling tactical feat is the most interesting idea I've seen.  The morphic familiar is fabulous (game play tie to changelings morphic ability and the art).  Lastly the Recaster prestige class is very interesting.

I've always thought that exotic weapons were too rare because the cost was so high for the specialized benefity.  I love the new set of racial exotic weapon group feats such as Bladebearer of the Valenar that make exotic weapon flavor more mainstream playable for PCs and NPC-builds.


----------



## Gez (Apr 18, 2005)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> Nyah, Kalashtars should have been in Exp Psi, and the other three could have been web enhancements for their books.




Two problems:
1. The Expanded Psionics Handbook was released before Eberron.
2. The racial info for all these psionic creatures in the EPH is a bit scarce, definitely not up to a Races of treatment.

So they could have made "Races of Look Like Normal Humans, But Really Are Psionic Monsters" with Kalashtar, Maenad, and Xeph. I'm not sure it would have sold well, though.


----------



## Kai Lord (Apr 18, 2005)

Andor said:
			
		

> (Although there is a Drow only monk feat that will have PCs on their knees weeping for the chance to take it.)



Why, what's it called and what does it offer?



			
				Andor said:
			
		

> The racial substitution levels are neat (Although the 9th level shifter sub for ranger can be... mighty.)



Could you, or anyone else, elaborate on this one as well?


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 18, 2005)

Random stuff I've noticed so far, in terms of oversights:

· The book seems to use the Action Points mechanic without explaining what they are.
· I have no idea what this Rejuvenating Spellcaster thing is on page 37.
· Dreamsight, Gorebrute, Swiftwing, and Truedive shifters need a Weretouched Master progression.

I wonder if anyone's found anything else?


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 18, 2005)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Why, what's it called and what does it offer?




He's probably talking about White Scorpion Strike -- your unarmed strike has ghost touch and does extra damage to undead.  It didn't strike me as very significantly overpowered, though.



> Could you, or anyone else, elaborate on this one as well?




You swap out evasion for enhanced shifting -- different abilities based on what stat gets the bonus.  Strength gets you natural weapons-as-adamantine, Dexterity gets you Improved Evasion, Constitution gets you fast healing, and Wisdom gets you immunity to enchantments.  These only apply during shifting, of course...

I can't think of anything very overpowered in this book, by the way -- Eberron sourcebooks tend to trend toward underpowered, if anything, I think, though there's a lot of Just Plain Cool.  The only thing that almost seems too good, possibly at lower levels, is the Recaster, and that has a mechanic such that it gets better for you to take it at higher levels ("choose a spell up to one level lower than the highest-level spell you can cast").  So.


----------



## AZNtrogdor (Apr 18, 2005)

I ordered races of eberron at barnes and noble, but it probably won't get here till my next game. What are the specs for the alternate changeling rogue levels?


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 18, 2005)

AZNtrogdor said:
			
		

> What are the specs for the alternate changeling rogue levels?




You get a ludicrous amount of skill points -- 10 + Int modifier (!).  The abilities you get are more oriented toward social situations than dungeons -- you lose trapfinding for "Social Intuition," which basically greatly minimizes the time it takes to Gather Information and Sense Motive, and also gives you skill mastery over several other social skills.  You can lose trap sense for cumulative Knowledge bonuses.  And you lose improved uncanny dodge for something that's a lot like fortification but isn't, which means that you can gain the benefit of both.


----------



## D-Man (Apr 19, 2005)

What weapons are affected by the _Drow Skirmisher_ feat?  What's the condition to get the +1 damage?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## reiella (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a side comment here.  Seems VHPS got an ugly batch of Races of Eberron.  Well at least my local store did , all copies in the general vacinty appear waterlogged and have excessive book adhesive on the spines sticking the pages together.

Was worse with LoM though, had an entire chapter stuck together with that book.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 19, 2005)

D-Man said:
			
		

> What weapons are affected by the _Drow Skirmisher_ feat?  What's the condition to get the +1 damage?  Thanks in advance.




Xen'drik boomerang, drow scorpion chain, and drow long knife.  To get the bonus, you have to -- unsurprisingly for those who have read about the Scout and know of the Skirmish ability -- move more than five feet "under your own power."

You also get to apply various weapon feats from similar weapons to the drow scorpion chain/long knife, and you get fun action point bonuses.  Pretty nifty, all in all.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> The stuff about the Eberron-specific races is the best part (and a _huge_ part it is) of RoE. Also, it's generally a much better book than the other three IMO.



That intrigues me because I recently got RoS and was highly impressed.


----------



## D-Man (Apr 19, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> drow scorpion chain, and drow long knife.



Sounds cool.  Are those just renamed spiked chains and shortswords?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 20, 2005)

D-Man said:
			
		

> Sounds cool.  Are those just renamed spiked chains and shortswords?




I can't remember about the chain (although they tend to use a strike which has the chain 'arching over the drows back' or somesuch).

the drow long knife is cool though - basically a shortsword that can be thrown IIRC


----------



## AZNtrogdor (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

2 more Q's

what are the prereq's for cabinet trickster?

I am playing as a changeling rogue  would u recomend cabinet trickster as my prestiege class?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 20, 2005)

AZNtrogdor said:
			
		

> what are the prereq's for cabinet trickster?



 Disguise 9 ranks, Persona Immersion feat, and a mission for the organization this class belongs to.


> I am playing as a changeling rogue  would u recomend cabinet trickster as my prestiege class?



 Yes, assuming s/he's into that kind of thing.


----------



## AZNtrogdor (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you so much for ur help, but i still hav 1 more question



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Yes, assuming s/he's into that kind of thing.




What thing do I hafta be into? Plz keep in mind I don't kno all that much about the prestiege class. So any details u can include on cabinet trickster will be appreciated  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gez (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, it is a prestige class that would be all about infiltration, mimicry, espionnage, and imposture, given the organization it is related to is just a big bunch of scheming doppelgangers.

(PS: Please, watch your spelling. )


----------



## Solarious (Apr 22, 2005)

I might as well milk this for what I can get. What are the preqs for the Moonspeaker PrC? I'm creating a character (3'rd) who's going to go in, and I want to be able to enter it once I get to the appropiate level.


----------



## darkelfo (Apr 22, 2005)

The Unseen Crafter spell alone is worth it for the purchase of this book. Buy it now if you're a crafter!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 22, 2005)

Solarious said:
			
		

> I might as well milk this for what I can get. What are the preqs for the Moonspeaker PrC? I'm creating a character (3'rd) who's going to go in, and I want to be able to enter it once I get to the appropiate level.



shifter, Know (nat) 11 ranks, Know (rel) 4 ranks, 2nd-level divine spells


----------



## D-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

What sort of animals can a Shifter Druid choose as his Beast Spirit?


----------



## Kai Lord (Apr 25, 2005)

Would anyone mind explaining the Swiftwing and Truedive traits, as well as their accompanying feats?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 26, 2005)

D-Man said:
			
		

> What sort of animals can a Shifter Druid choose as his Beast Spirit?




None.  It's abstract -- you have a powerful bestial spirit that is an extension of your lycanthropic heritage, but there aren't different "kinds."



			
				Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Would anyone mind explaining the Swiftwing and Truedive traits, as well as their accompanying feats?  Thanks in advance.




In short: You fly and you swim.  In other words, you gain fly and swim speeds.  The feats let you... fly and swim faster.

Truedive also lets you hold your breath underwater for significantly longer, and the Truedive Elite feat negates the usual underwater attack penalties.


----------



## Kai Lord (Apr 26, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> In short: You fly and you swim.



Ah, for some reason I was picturing shifters diving out of the sky.  Swimming makes a little more sense.  

Would you also mind explaining these feats..?

Reactive Shifting
Shifter Agility
Shifter Ferocity
Shifter Instincts
Shifter Savagery
Shifter Stamina

Thanks.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 26, 2005)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Reactive Shifting
> Shifter Ferocity
> Shifter Instincts




Respectively: Shift as an immediate action, fight without penalty when disabled or dying if shifting, and gain bonuses on various WIS-based awareness checks (Listen/Spot/Sense Motive) as well as initiative.



> Shifter Agility
> Shifter Savagery
> Shifter Stamina




Respectively: Bonus to AC and Reflex while shifting for Dex-increase shifters, effective Improved Critical and Improved Natural Attack x2 on natural weapons when shifting and raging for Str-increase shifters¹, and immunity to nonlethal damage/fatigue/exhaustion while shifting for Con-increase shifters.

This is actually a convenient lie; when I say "Con-increase shifters" they actually list the shifter types: beasthide, truedive, wildhunt.  This might be a bad idea insofar as it takes more effort to retcon the feat prerequisites if they happen to come up with any new shifter types someday, but.

¹ I really do mean effectively those feats, as this feat does not stack with those.


----------



## Kai Lord (Apr 26, 2005)

Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Belen (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd like some info on the reforged PrC.  Is it true that it allows Warforged full access to magical healing?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 26, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I'd like some info on the reforged PrC.  Is it true that it allows Warforged full access to magical healing?



 Yes, and natural healing too. You only need to take the first two (of 3) levels of the class to gain these benefits, so you can even stay well-armored if you like.


----------



## Belen (Apr 26, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yes, and natural healing too. You only need to take the first two (of 3) levels of the class to gain these benefits, so you can even stay well-armored if you like.




I had a feeling that they would make something to eliminate the restrictions on Warforged.  A 3 level class even allows them to keep access to 9th level spells and full BAB advancement.  If I did allow WF, then this class would never be allowed.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 26, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I had a feeling that they would make something to eliminate the restrictions on Warforged.  A 3 level class even allows them to keep access to 9th level spells and full BAB advancement.



 It has an average BAB.


----------



## Belen (Apr 26, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> It has an average BAB.




Yes, but the class does not prevent gaining the 4th attack at high levels.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 26, 2005)

Precision, mate. If that's what you meant, you should have said as much in the first place.


----------



## ARandomGod (Apr 26, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I had a feeling that they would make something to eliminate the restrictions on Warforged.  A 3 level class even allows them to keep access to 9th level spells and full BAB advancement.  If I did allow WF, then this class would never be allowed.




I need to look at what it does again. I remember reading it and thinking that absolutely noone would take it. Especially the third level. Maybe I missed something especially good about the first two levels in my horror at what happens to you if you accidentally take the third?


----------



## D-Man (Apr 27, 2005)

Would anyone mind telling me if this is really possible with one of the new feats in RoE?


----------



## Henry (Apr 27, 2005)

D-Man said:
			
		

> Would anyone mind telling me if this is really possible with one of the new feats in RoE?




Stand that 'Forged up a second - he's almost as big as the horse, and definitely bigger than the rider. I don't know what feat or class that's illustrating, but he's gotta be touching size Large. I'd hate to rush to judge before I'd seen the book.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Apr 27, 2005)

The name of that picture appears to refer to a feat which doesn't exist in _Races of Eberron_, near as I can remember without actually looking.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 28, 2005)

ARandomGod said:
			
		

> I need to look at what it does again. I remember reading it and thinking that absolutely noone would take it.




It honestly isn't worth taking in terms of making a really effective character, so I'm not sure what BelenUmeria is upset about.  The only way in which taking all three levels would be desirable would be, I think, if you wanted to take a bunch of feats that had some restriction that required that you be higher level -- thus, you can trade off all of your Warforged feats for other feats and technically qualify.

On the other hand, I don't see why three levels to remove restrictions (and ultimately benefits) is at all cheap.  It really is not worth three levels unless you are a hardcore roleplayer.  On the other hand, three levels is merely a minor detour, which is one of the things that I like about it.

And something to boggle the mind: There seems to be no reason why you can't take Warforged Construct _and_ Reforged.


----------



## Andor (Apr 28, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> And something to boggle the mind: There seems to be no reason why you can't take Warforged Construct _and_ Reforged.




Unless you take the third level of Reforged which would pretty much obliviate Warforged construct as you would lose your Adamantine body prereq...


----------

